# bunch of crooks



## vsd (Jun 20, 2014)

Went today at Brampton Nissan North - 195 Canam Crescent and get ripped off 98.28$ to be told only that I have a link stabilazor with movement and extract the CV axle nut.
And all this after I was told I will be charged only 30 minutes labour by one of their service advisor.
Car spent less than 5 minutes in the shop after I spend 90 minutes from my appointment time to have it placed inside.
As much as possible stay away from them, not very hones peoples.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

not defending anyone but, many shops charge "book time" if a job pays 2hrs to change brakes (just saying) and it takes the guy 1hr, he makes a few pennies, if it takes him 3hr's he loses $$...


----------

